# Anybody remember "Star Wars"???



## RabidAlien (Jul 25, 2008)

Found this while looking for more of those "WW2 meets Star Wars" pics:

toycutter: Action Figures: Star Wars set in WWII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 25, 2008)

uhhhhhhh..................ok.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

That was pretty effing stupid wasn't it. Not even well executed at that.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2008)

You are right Matt.


----------



## Clave (Jul 27, 2008)

I remember Star Wars... I went to see it when it opened in London, and I don't see the point of inventing or imagining 'new' stuff like this...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 27, 2008)

I love Star Wars, to a degree where I could most probably recite the enitre scripts and tell you how many turbolaser batteries a Star Destroyer has (50 in case you were wondering.) What we really need to see are some of the ships, just how awesome would an RAF X-Wing be?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2008)

or a 1/200 scale Emperial Cruiser!! It would be about 15ft long!! C'mon that would be awesome.

Actually I have to disagree a little with Clave. It is very obvious that the Storm Troopers were somewhat modeled upon Germany WWII troop uniforms... both in style and verbal description. Hell, they even used Mg34 style laser rifles and some of the Rebellion troops used a modified Mauser Broomhandle pistol for their blasters.

But I digress (and must reign in my geekdom), the execution of this dude looked juvenile and expedient. Little thought nor novel execution.

Grade: C+


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 27, 2008)

Agreed, they kinda looked cheesy. The thought was intruiging, but as you said, bad execution.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2008)

Alright for all you Star Wars geeks (like me). Some are blatant pandering the the genre and others just make you think of certain scenes. But all related to WWII.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2008)

... and what scene does this WWII cockpit remind you of??


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2008)

And the most blatant ripoff... [drum roll please]....

Nubian J327 vs Lockheed RS-71


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry Ramirezzz. That's called a "COPY".

And no I don't mean all the Nubian propulsion, flight controls, navigation systems, comm systems, surveillance systems, digital engine controls, toiletries, crew rest stations, rivets, tank inerting, wire wrapping, zonal management, electrical actuators, Tattoine metalurgy, etc.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting stuff! Another one that I've found is this:

ARC 170 vs P-61 Black Widow











I mean c'mon, the "staircase" canopy and the rearfacing position, plus the two massive engines on either side of the cockpit, and the large nose?

Another thing I remember is that a Republic fighter in the Clone Wars series of cartoons' wing folding was based off of the F4U.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2008)

really nice.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm waiting to see a pic from Guadalcanal with some Ewoks in the background.


----------

